# [Review] Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT - Set



## DaBlackSheep (29. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
1. Danksagung
2. Über Alphacool
3. Zu mir
4. Verpackung und Details
4.1 Der Radiator
4.2 Der CPU Kühler
4.3 Die Pumpe
4.4 Der Ausgleichsbehälter
4.5 Schlauch und Anschlüsse
4.6 Wasserzusatz
4.7 ATX Überbrückungsstecker
4.8 Die Lüfter

5. Einbau und Praxis
5.1 Der Einbau
5.2 Praxis

6. Impressionen
7. Fazit
*


*Danksagung*

Mein Dank geht an Aquatuning für die Bereitstellung der Samples.
Zum Set habe ich noch einen Eisbecher 150ml für die Laing DDC 1T sowie 4x Eiszapfen Schnellkupplungen bekommen,
diese werde ich in diesem Review erwähnen und in einem gesonderten Review vorstellen.
Hier fand eine super Kommunikation und eine extrem schnelle Abwicklung statt.
Daher vielen Dank das ich mit euch zusammenarbeiten darf.


*Über Alphacool*

Alphacool hat sich auf Wasserkühlungen für Desktop PC's spezialisiert und arbeitet stetig an 
Verbesserungen und Neuheiten, die zur optimierten Kühlleistung und optischen Aufwertung der Heim -
wie auch Firmenrechner und Server dienen.

Eine Vielzahl an Radiatoren, CPU-Kühler für alle gängigen Sockeltypen, Grafikkarten-Kühler für aktuelle Karten, 
Schläuche und Anschlüsse in verschiedenen Größen werden demnach zur Verfügung gestellt, 
um keine offenen Wünsche unbefriedigt zu lassen. 

Alphacool Website


*Über mich*

Mein Name ist Sebastian, in meinem Clan und allgemein im Netz kennt man mich als BlackSheep.
Ich bin ein 34 Jahre jung, verheiratet und Vater zweier Kinder (4J. + 1J.), heimisch bin ich in Essen (NRW).

Derzeit nehme ich bei einer großen deutschen Prüforganisation an einer Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker
in der Fachrichtung Systemintegration teil.
Weiter ist eines meiner Hobbys das Basteln an Computer. So gibt es schon einige Reviews von mir,
welche man entweder hier im Forum oder auf einem großen Portal für Testberichte findet.

*Das Testsystem besteht aus:*


Intel Core i5 4670k @ Stock
12 GB Corsair XMS RAM 1333 Mhz
MSI Z87 G55 Mainboard
EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX 2GB
256 GB Sandisk Ultra SSD
1 TB HDD @7200rpm
2 TB HDD @7200rpm



*Verpackung und Details*

Das Set kommt in einem stabilen Karton mit Tragegriff.
Der Karton ist von der Grundfarbe in schwarz gehalten und ist weiter mit Produktbildern und Details zum Set bedruckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im inneren der Verpackung findet man weitere Schachteln.
Die Schachteln beinhalten die unten in der Liste aufgeführten Bauteile sowie das entsprechende Montagematerial.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lieferumfang des Sets umfasst folgende Bauteile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier eine Ansicht des kompletten Inhalts dieses Set inklusive den Extras:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man auch den Alphacool Eisbecher in der 150mm DDC Variante aus Plexiglas,
zwei Paar Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellkuplungen (ein paar in matt schwarz, ein paar verchromt),
sowie 5 Anschraubtüllen in matt schwarz und 6 verchromte Anschraubtüllen.
*In diesem Review werde ich als Ausgleichsbehälter den Eisbecher verwenden.*
(Über die Schnellkupplungen und den Eisbecher werde ich in den nächsten Tagen ein separates Review veröffentlichen.)
Dazu gab es noch zwei mal 1000ml Kühlflüssigkeit und 3m Extra-Schlauch.
Oben rechts im Bild befindet sich die Bedienungsanleitung.


*Der Radiator*
Beim Radiator handelt es sich um den NexXxos XT45.
Der Radiator hat die Maße (L x B x H) 280 x 124 x 46 mm.
Die Seitenteile bestehen aus Stahl, die Gewindeeingänge sind aus Messing und die Lamellen, Kanäle und Vorkammern sind aus Kupfer gefertigt.
Das Äußere des Radiators wurde matt schwarz lackiert und auf den langen Seiten mit einem blauen Alphacool Schriftzug versehen.
Der Radiator verfügt über insgesamt sechs Gewindeeingänge in 1/4" Größe. Das Gewicht liegt bei 1413 Gramm.

Im Lieferumfang des Radiators befinden sich 4x Verschlusschrauben, 8x M3x30mm Innensechskantschrauben, 
8x M3x35mm Innensechskantschrauben und ein Inbusschlüssel.


*Der CPU Kühler*
Im Set befand sich ein Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light  Black V.2.

Das Gehäuse selbst besteht aus schwarzem Plastik bei dem auf der Oberseite eine Platte mit glänzendem Finish aufgebracht wurde.
Neben dem Alphacool Schriftzug und der Modelbezeichnung sind auch die Ein- und Ausgänge aufgedruckt.
Auf der Innenseite befinden sich die Kanäle durch das Wasser ein- und austritt.

Das kühlende Element besteht aus Kupfer und ist im inneren mit einer feinen Kreuzschlitzstruktur versehen.
Dies soll für eine sehr große und schnelle Wärmeübertragung vom Kupfer an das Kühlmedium sorgen.
Die Kupfer Bodenplatte ist 56 x 56 mm groß

Die Abmessungen des CPU-Kühlers sind 57x67x14mm bzw. 63x73x14mm am Haltesteg.
Der Kühler ist kompatibel zu: Intel Sockel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011,1150 und AMD AM2 und AM3 .
Die Anschlussgewinde sind in 1/4" ausgeführt.

Im Lieferumfang des CPU Kühlers befindet sich der CPU Kühler mit vormontierter Halterung für die Intel Sockel,
eine Halterung für AMD Sockel, Montageanleitung und Montagematerial.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Pumpe*
Als Pumpe kommt eine Laing DDC 1T Pumpe zum Einsatz.
Die Pumpe ist mit einer Förderhöhe von 3,7 m und einer Förderleistung von 420l/h angegeben (bei 12 Volt).
Die Nennleistungsaufnahme wird mit 10 Watt und einem zulässigen Spannungsbereich von 6 bis 13,2 Volt angegeben.
Angeschlossen wird die Pumpe über einen Molex Stecker, zusätzlich wird das Tachosignal auf einen 3 Pin Lüfteranschluss ausgegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Ausgleichsbehälter*
Als Ausgleichsbehälter liegt eine Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station dem Set bei.
Der Ausgleichsbehälter wird in einem freien 5,25" Schacht verbaut.
Die Laing DDC 1T wird einfach hinten an den AGB angeflanscht.
Der AGB besteht aus Plexiglas/Acetal und Die Maße ohne Pumpe liegen bei (L x B x H) 191 x 148 x 43 mm.
Der AGB verfügt zwei 1/4" Ein-/Ausgänge und hat drei Öffnungen für 5mm LED zur Beleuchtung.
Im Eingebauten Zustand kann man durch das Plexi in den AGB schauen und anhand der aufgebrachten Skala den Füllstand ablesen.

Im Lieferumfang des AGB befinden sich neben dem AGB noch zwei Montageschrauben und ein Inbusschlüssel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schlauch und Anschlüsse*
Im Set befinden sich 3 Meter AlphaTube HF Schlauch mit 13 mm Aussen- und 10 mm Innendurchmesser, welcher klar ist.
Der Schlauch lässt sich mit einer Schere zurecht schneiden und ist sehr flexibel.

Um den Schlauch mit den einzelnen Teilen zu verbinden liegen dem Set sechs matt schwarze Anschraubtüllen bei.
Die Anschraubtüllen sind passend zum Schlauch und verfügen über ein 1/4" Gewinde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die Anschraubtüllen sind die sechs auf der linken Seite des Bildes)


*Wasserzusatz*
Als Kühlflüssigkeit kommt das Cape Kelvin Catcher zum Einsatz.
Dabei handelt es sich um ein destilliertes Wasser welches mit einem Korrosionsschutz gemischt wurde.
Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist fertig gemischt und muss nicht weiter verdünnt werden.
Dabei ist die Kühlflüssigkeit klar und geruchsneutral.

Im Set liegen 1000 ml der Kühlflüssigkeit bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Der mittlere Behälter gehört zum Set)


*Der ATX Überbrückungsstecker*
Im Set befindet sich ein ATX Überbrückungsstecker, welcher dazu dient das Kühlsystem vom Netzteil zu starten,
ohne dass dabei das komplette System hochgefahren wird.
Dazu werden zwei Kontakte überbrückt, wodurch das Netzteil dann startet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lüfter*
Um den Radiator mit Luft zu versorgen liegen dem Set noch zwei schwarze 120 mm Lüfter bei.
Dabei handelt es sich um die Alphacool Coolmove mit einem schwarz gesleevten Kabel an dessen Ende sich ein 3 Pin Lüfter Stecker befindet.
Ich konnte zu den Lüftern keine Informationen finden. Auf dem Lüfter steht nur "Alphacool Coolmove" und "1600rpm".
Laut Eddy von Aquatuning sind diese Lüfter in den neuen Sets enthalten, vereinzelt kursieren noch welche mit den blauen, transparenten Lüftern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Einbau und Praxis*

*Der Einbau*

Ich habe damit begonnen den Radiator für den Einbau vorzubereiten. 
Zuerst einmal habe ich den Radiator mehrmals mit klarem Wasser durchgespült um eventuelle Verunreinigungen zu entfernen.
Dann schraubte ich die beiliegenden Lüfter mittels der langen Schrauben, die dem Radiator beigelegt waren, an den Radiator.
Anschließend schraubte ich schon mal die Anschraubtüllen in die Öffnungen, welche ich nutzen wollte und versah die ungenutzten Öffnungen
des Radiators mit den beiliegenden Schraubverschlüssen.

Nun ging es daran den Radiator ins Gehäuse einzubauen.
Beim Anidees AI6V2-BW kann ein 240 mm Radiator in der Front, am Boden und am Deckel montiert werden.
Die Montage am Gehäuseboden und an der Front fiel aus, da ich dazu den Festplattenkäfig entfernen müsste.
Da ich aber Festplatten in diesem Käfig verbaut habe und für die Festplatten keinen anderen Platz gefunden habe,
entschied ich mir für die Montage im Deckel.

Hier haben die Leute von Anidees aber nur Platz für einen Radiator mit einer Dicke von bis zu 52 mm gelassen.
Der Alphacool Radiator kommt mit Lüftern auf eine Dicke von 71 mm - woher also nun die fehlenden 13 mm herzaubern?

Ich entschied mich dazu die Aufnahmen für die Befestigung eines Radiators zu entfernen und diese leicht zu modifizieren.
Dadurch befindet sich der Radiator nun etwa 30 mm weiter links im Gehäuse und hat so nun ausreichend Abstand zum Mainboard und dessen Kühlkörpern.


Als nächstes nahm ich mir den CPU Kühler vor und das machte mir absolut keine Probleme.
So konnte ich ihn ganz lässig einfach und ohne Backplate montieren.
Zur Montage musste das Mainboard nicht mal ausgebaut werden, weil sich auf der Rückseite eine ausreichend große Öffnung befindet.
Zum Schluss schraubte ich noch die Anschraubtüllen auf den CPU Kühler auf und verband mit einem Stück Schlauch schon mal den Ausgang des Kühlers mit dem Eingang des Radiators.

Da mir Aquatuning den Ausgleichsbehälter "Eisbecher" in der 150 mm Plexi Version für die DDC mitgegeben hat habe ich mich dazu entschieden direkt diesen zu verbauen.
Dazu musste vorher die Pumpe etwas bearbeitet werden, dazu löste ich die vier Torx Schrauben auf der Unterseite und nahm die Abdeckung mit dem Ein-/Ausgang ab.
Nun musste die Pumpe (natürlich mit dem Dichtring) auf die Basis des Eisbechers aufgesetzt werden.
Zur Befestigung der Pumpe müssen die Schrauben benutzt werden, die dem Eisbecher beiliegen, da die anderen Schrauben nicht mehr passen.
Dabei war ich beim Anziehen der Schrauben sehr vorsichtig, da Plexi sehr schnell zu Rissbildung neigt, wenn man Schrauben zu fest eindreht.

Nun habe ich noch die Anschraubtüllen angebracht und den Eisbecher mit Radiator und CPU Kühler verschlaucht.
Die Halterungen die bereits ab Werk angebracht waren habe ich entfernt, da mein Gehäuse leider keine Möglichkeit der Befestigung durch diese Halterungen erlaubte.
So versah ich den Boden der Pumpe mit einem 5 mm dicken Stück Gummi und befestigte den Eisbecher mit einem Kabelbinder am Gehäuseboden.
(Anders war es mir leider nicht möglich.)

Die Pumpe wird über einen Molexstecker direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden,
das einzelne Kabel dient dem Tachosignal und wird an einen 3-Pin Lüfter Stecker auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen.

Jetzt kommen wir dem Finale näher, ich steckte den ATX Überbrückungsstecker und füllte den Eisbecher bis zur Unterkante des Gewindes mit der Kühlflüssigkeit auf.
Zur Vorsicht verschloss ich den Eisbecher mit dem Deckel und lies die Pumpe anlaufen, bis der Eisbecher fast leer war.
Die wiederholte ich, bis im Eisbecher so viel Wasser war, dass der Stab in der Mitte noch einen guten Zentimeter über die Wasserlinie ragte.


*Praxis*

Bevor ich mit meinen Werten beginnen konnte musste ich erst einmal die Luft aus dem Kreislauf bekommen.
Doch egal was ich auch machte, ich bekam die Luft nicht raus.
Erst durch die Hilfe von zwei Forenmitgliedern ricoroci und Narbennarr brachte ich es schließlich doch fertig.

Ich zog den Pin mit dem schwarzen Kabel aus dem Molex Stecker und steckt den Pin nach ganz außen,
so läuft die Pumpe nun mit 7 Volt, völlig ruhig und ohne dem Wasser noch mehr Luft zuzuführen.

Hier mal ein Vorher/Nachher Vergleich:


*Vorher:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ec1PbQzYhmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Nachher:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkB_F-GwrWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Somit konnte ich nun endlich ans testen gehen.
Getestet habe ich die Wasserkühlung mit verschiedenen Lüftern.
So habe ich neben den mitgelieferten Lüfter auch noch BeQuiet Pure Wings 120 und Enermax Advance Cluster 120 getestet.

Die Tests fanden bei 25 Grad Raumtemperatur statt. 
Prime wurde jeweils 20 Minuten laufen gelassen.
Die Temperaturen habe ich mit dem Programm HWMonitor - Temperatur und Voltage Tool ausprobiert.

*Hier erst einmal die Temperaturergebnisse mit der Kompaktwasserkühlung Antec H²O Kühler 620:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Und hier die Temperaturtest mit der Wasserkühlung von Alphacool:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei waren die BeQuiet Pure Wings und die Enermax Advance Cluster die leisesten Lüfter.
Erst jenseits der 1000rpm wurden die Advance Cluster sehr laut.

Die Enermax Lüfter sind aber auch meine einzigen Kandidaten, welche über einen PWM Anschluss verfügen und komplett über
das Mainboard geregelt werden. Dafür habe ich Temperatur Targets gesetzt wobei die Lüfter bis 45 Grad mit nur 20% laufen und dann bis 70 Grad langsam auf die 100% hochfahren.
Zudem sind sie mit ihrer Beleuchtung auch ein Blickfang und setzen die Schläuche schön in Szene.

*Von der Lautstärke her hört sich mein System etwa so an:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gs36ruZ0ioM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Die Konfiguration der Lüfter steht in der Videobeschreibung)


*Impressionen*

Hier möchte ich euch zeigen, wie das Ganze im eingebauten Zustand aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das alles ist aber noch nicht final und wird vermutlich in der nächsten Zeit noch mehrmals verändert und erweitert.
Der Rest ist wie immer rein eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.



*Fazit*
Und in der kleinsten Hütte ist Platz - sagt man doch, oder?

Das Versprechen von Anidees, dass man in diesem Gehäuse super eine Wasserkühlung realisieren kann.
Leider stimmt dass nur wenn man auf die Festplattenkäfige verzichten kann und wenn man dünne Radiatoren nimmt.
Und selbst dann weiß man nicht wohin man mit Pumpe und AGB soll.

Aber das ist nun egal. Ich habe es geschafft die Wasserkühlung in das Gehäuse zu bringen und gut ist. 
Der Einbau war durch die Bedienungsanleitungen sehr leicht, zumindest für jemanden wie mich, 
der vorbelastet ist was das Umbauen von Rechnern angeht.

Die Materialien sind sehr hochwertig verarbeitet.
Die Lackschicht auf dem Radiator ist an den sichtbaren Bereichen sehr gut,
auf den Lamellen blitzt gelegentlich das Kupfer durch, was aber auch richtig ist.
Denn so dünner der Lack, desto besser die Wärmeabfuhr - so denke ich mir das zumindest.

Die Lüfter waren ab 1000rpm hörbar, aber das sind die nun verbauten Enermax auch.
Ich konnte einfach nicht auf PWM und ein bisschen BlingBlin verzichten (Das Kind im Manne^^).

Die Schläuche sind schön flexibel, man sollte jedoch ausreichend lang zurecht schneiden,
da es sonst doch schon passieren kann, dass ein Schlau mal einknickt.

Richtig schön finde ich auch den CPU Kühler, der nicht wie ursprünglich gedacht in einer Plastikoptik daher kommt,
sondern mit einer so richtig schönen glänzenden Platte versehen ist.

Die Lian DDC-1T Pumpe ist sehr mächtig mit ihren über 3m Förderhöhe @ 12 Volt.
Für so ein kleines System ist sie eigentlich zu viel des guten, aber das lies sich ja nun ganz einfach regeln.
Von daher kein Minus, sondern eher ein Pluspunkt, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein solches Set erst die Einstiegsdroge darstellt.

Auch der 5,25" AGB sieht richtig wertig aus. Die Wände scheinen mir ausreichend dick und stabil.
Und die Passgenauigkeit ist auch hervorragend (Der AGB durfte einmal zur Anprobe ins Gehäuse).

Die Eiszapfen (Schnellkupplungen) habe ich zwar ausprobiert, aber ich fand keine Möglichkeit die im Gehäuse zu verbauen.
Ich denke ich werde darauf zurückgreifen, wenn ich demnächst ein deutlich größeres Gehäuse kaufe.

Sehr gut finde ich auch, dass bei jedem Bauteil ausreichend viele Schrauben und sogar Werkzeug beilagen.
Jetzt bin ich 3 Inbusschlüssel reicher, auch wenn es nur kleine sind.  

Das Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT - Set ist in seiner Komposition gut durchdacht und super umgesetzt.
Qualitativ sehr gute Teile, gepaart mit allem was dazu gehört, inklusive einer leicht verständlichen Anleitung - super
Das Set sorgt dafür, dass die CPU Temperatur in der derzeitigen Lüfterkonfiguration so gut wie nie die 60 Grad übersteigt.

Das Set gibt es bei Aquatuning für 219 Euro zzgl Versand.
(Eisbecher, Eiszapfen, extra Schlauch, extra Kühlflüssigkeit, extra Anschraubtüllen exkl.)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Set und führe hiermit wieder meine BlackSheep's als Wertung ein.
Dieses Set bekommt von mir 5 von 5 BlackSheep's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Das kleine Schwarze für Eddy


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2016)

Der Lighttowereffekt des Eisbechers sieht in dem Video echt hübsch aus, wenn wieder Zeit ist, werde ich mir wohl auch einen zulegen müssen


----------



## sok904 (8. März 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Set und führe hiermit wieder meine BlackSheep's als Wertung ein.
> Dieses Set bekommt von mir 5 von 5 BlackSheep's
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Review.
Vor allem das Bewertungssystem find ich super.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. März 2016)

sok904 schrieb:


> Schönes Review.
> Vor allem das Bewertungssystem find ich super.



Ist kein Negativpreis 
Das hatte ich ganz am Anfang mal gemacht und hatte es dann zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## sok904 (8. März 2016)

Ne hab ich auch nicht so verstanden aber ich musste einfach lachen als mich die 5 Schafsköppe angelacht haben. Mach das bitte weiter so dann hab ich immer was zu lachen bei deinen Reviews. 

Finde die Bewertung auch völlig angemessen. Ist für den Einstieg ne gute Sache.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. März 2016)

Kleiner Tipp, wenn deine Awards ein Seitenverhältnis von 1:1 haben, dann könnte man so etwas auch im Shop verlinken  Mit so einem Award kann ich leider nichts angangen und muss daher darauf verzichten :-/

Z.b. 5 Schafsköpfe im Kreis.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. März 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, wenn deine Awards ein Seitenverhältnis von 1:1 haben, dann könnte man so etwas auch im Shop verlinken  Mit so einem Award kann ich leider nichts angangen und muss daher darauf verzichten :-/
> 
> Z.b. 5 Schafsköpfe im Kreis.



Ich lass mir was einfallen wenn ich zu Hause bin - versprochen


----------



## Krolgosh (8. März 2016)

Gut geschrieben.  

Hab im Dezember als ich mir ne Wasserkühlung zulegen wollte auch zuerst mit dem Gedanken an so ein Einstiegs-System gespielt, nach so ner Review wäre es das vlt sogar geworden.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. März 2016)

Ich sage mal wie es ist sehr gute Review. Bewertungssystem Top . Aber ich möchte hier auch Kretik üben dieses soll dir aber helfen besser zu werden und nicht als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden.  Also was hätte man meiner Meinung nach besser machen können.
1. Fett oder unterstrichen im Text markieren das man nicht den AGB des Sets nimmt sondern den den du extra bekommen hast. 
2.Vlt noch etwas mehr auf die Verarbeitung der Komponenten eingehen.
3.Auf Anomalien im Test hinweisen und eingehen z.b das die BeQuiet lüfter im Prime 95 mit dem 240mm radiator auf max Drezahl höhere Temp Werte haben als unter 1000 RPM.

Ich hoffe das ich damit dir vlt. weiterhelfen konnte und ich betone nochmals das soll kein Flame sein also bitte nicht so verstehen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (9. März 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich damit dir vlt. weiterhelfen konnte und ich betone nochmals das soll kein Flame sein also bitte nicht so verstehen.



Ne alles gut - werde ich nachher ändern wenn ich zu Hause bin.
Das mit den Lüftern ist bestimmt ein Zahlendreher gewesen.


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2016)

Sehr schönes Review. Glaube ich werde auch nochmal mit diesem Set loslegen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2016)

Könnte man so ein Set auch bei meinem System nutzen inkl Grafikkarte ? Oder benötigt man dann eher einen 360 Radiator ?


----------



## Nachty (10. März 2016)

Da brauchst ein 360er oben drauf, nur ein 360er reicht nicht!


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2016)

Nachty schrieb:


> Da brauchst ein 360er oben drauf, nur ein 360er reicht nicht!



es sei denn er will nur ne 750Ti zu nem Pentium Diesel packen 

aber ansonsten einen Rat noch:
bei Radiatoren zählt Fläche, nicht Dicke

und:
kaufe lieber zuviel Radiatorenfläche als gerade ausreichend... ansonsten guckste später doof und fängst das große Basteln an, wenn dir etwas Fläche fehlt ^^


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2016)

Es würde um die gtx 980ti gehen in meiner Signatur und den Xeon1230v3 prozessor. Mir wurde mal bei einem anderen Forum gesagt dafür brauche ich einen 360er radiator und nicht einen 360 und einen 240


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2016)

also den Xeon würde ich nem 240'er auf 45mm und der GPU nen 360'er 45'er nehmen oder besser nen 480'er 30mm/45mm um noch etwas Polster für Lastspitzen zu haben (welche nicht nur ms dauern)
also 5-6 120mm Lüfterflächen


----------



## SilverTobias90 (11. März 2016)

Sehe ich genauso.
Für dieses System mind. 240+360 im 120mm Lüfter Bereich oder etwa 280+420 im 140mm Lüfter Bereich. Diese weisen nochmal deutlich mehr Fläche als 120mm Radiatoren auf. Ich persönlich würde fast nur noch auf 140mm Lüfter Radiatoren gehen, da diese meist Bsp 420 Radiator, hat in etwa die selbe oder bessere Leistung als ein 480er Radi. Weiterer Vorteil man hat einen Lüfter weniger für die gleiche Leistung gegenüber 120mm Radiatoren


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. März 2016)

Das erscheint mir aber zu viel des guten - ich habe da einen Beitrag von Incredible Alk aus 2013 im Kopf.

*Zitat:*
Ganz grob übern Daumen sollte man nicht mehr als 100W Abwärme für einen 120er Radi einplanen, 
bei dir sind also rund 200W mit deinem 240er dauerhaft kein Problem - daher auch die guten Ergebnisse mit der CPU da diese weit weniger als 100W abgibt.

Dabei ging es um eine GTX770 Lightning und einen i7 4770K.
Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...798-wieviel-radiatorflaeche-fuer-cpu-gpu.html


----------



## Gast20190527 (11. März 2016)

Und wie sollte man sowas in ein Define R5 gehäuse einbauen? Ich habe dort ja nur oben einen 360er Platz. Aber ich finde sowieso das 240 + 360 echt viel ist für Grafikkarte und Xeon. Beides hat ja nicht ganz soviel Hitzeentwicklung. Ich denke daran wirds dann am Ende auch scheitern wenn man wirklich soviel Fläche brauch.


----------



## Rarek (11. März 2016)

Xeon hat 100W -> 240 
980TI SC hat 300W max. -> 360 (die fehlenden 1/2 120 nimmt er dann beim 240'er weg)

ich zähle folgendermaßen:
75W/120mm Fläche und mehr als 100W/120mm Fläche sind sehr unschön für den Kreislauf


----------



## Narbennarr (11. März 2016)

Naja die Fläche pro Watt angabe ist doch sehr schwammig. Worauf kommt es an:
1. Welche Temperaturen peilt man an
2. Bei welcher Lautstärke will man sie erreichen

Wenn man hohe Temps und/oder eine hohe Lautstärke in kauf nimmt kann man mit einem 120er auch 500W abführen 

Als Beispiel schaut man sich mal die Charts der Nemisis GTX Reihe an
NEMESIS 12 GTX

Dabei wird natürlich nicht angeben was wie laut abgeführt wird. Die 100W pro 120er Fläche sind aber dennoch eher ein Richtwert der sich in der Szene festgesetzt hat, keinesfalls eine Regel!


----------



## Tabby91 (11. März 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Und wie sollte man sowas in ein Define R5 gehäuse einbauen? Ich habe dort ja nur oben einen 360er Platz. Aber ich finde sowieso das 240 + 360 echt viel ist für Grafikkarte und Xeon. Beides hat ja nicht ganz soviel Hitzeentwicklung. Ich denke daran wirds dann am Ende auch scheitern wenn man wirklich soviel Fläche brauch.



Im R5 kannst du im Deckel auch einen 420er und vorne einen 280er unterbringen, jedoch ist der im Deckel auf 55mm begrenzt durch  die Höhe einiger Mainboards oder den Hecklüfter.  Sind fast 25% mehr Fläche als bei einem 360er + 240er.


----------



## CEKAYS (16. März 2016)

Hallo,

Ist es möglich CPU, Grafikkarte mit diesem Set gleichzeitig zu kühlen.
Kühlblock für die GTX 980 Ti  würde ich dann direkt mit bestellen.

Gruß
CEKAYS


----------



## Tabby91 (16. März 2016)

Möglich ist das schon. Jedoch wird das mit einem 240er Radiator recht laut, daher solltest du noch einen 360er dazu nehmen. 

Das wäre schon mal die grobe Empfehlung, welche in dem Forum meistens gemacht wird.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. März 2016)

Direkt ein weiterer 360er muss es nicht sein, wobei man natürlich sehr leise kühlen kann.
Aber ein zusätzlicher 240er macht schon sinn!


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. März 2016)

Wie war dein Eindruck zur Laustärke, als du die DDC1T am Laufwerks-AGB eingesetzt hast?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. März 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wie war dein Eindruck zur Laustärke, als du die DDC1T am Laufwerks-AGB eingesetzt hast?



Dazu kann ich dir keine Auskunft geben. 
Ich habe ausschließlich den Eisbecher verwendet - daher habe ich das auch im Text hervorgehoben.


----------

